# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  احسن دكتور تجميل الانف في مصر

## دكتور جراحه يد

د. احمد صبحي هويدي Dr. Ahmed Hweidi
إستشاري جراحة اليد والجراحات الميكروسكوبية
دكتوراه جراحة التجميل - جامعه ليفربول بالمملكة المتحدة
مدرس جراحة التجميل بكلية الطب جامعه عين شمس
عضو كلية الجراحين الملكية – انجلترا
زميل البورد الاوربي لجراحة التجميل والاصلاح






ï؟½ï؟½ الخدمات التي تقدم بالعيادة :-
- حقن البوتكس والفيلرز
- علاج تساقط الشعر
- حقن البلازما – ديرما بن






1ï¸ڈâƒ£ جراحات اليد - Hand Surgery تشمل :-


1.الجراحات الميكروسكوبية الترميمية لليد
2.ترميم الأعصاب والأوعية الدموية
3.علاج تشوهات اليد الخلقية:
4.علاج انكماش دوبوترين
5.علاج إصابات اليد في الأطفال والجراحة
6.علاج سرطان الجلد
7.علاج التهاب أوتار اليد
8.علاج التهاب الأوتار في المعصم
9.علاج إصابات الأوتار القابضة
10.علاج إصابات الأوتار الباسطة
11.علاج التهاب مفصل الابهام المزمن
12.علاج أكياس السوائل
13.زراعة الأطراف المبتورة




2ï¸ڈâƒ£ جراحات الترميم - Reconstructive Surgeries


1.شلل الضفيرة العضدية الولادى
2.علاج الشفاه الأرنبية وشق سقف الحلق
3. علاج أثار الحروق والندبات
4.إعادة بناء الثدى
5.علاج اختناق عصب اليد




3ï¸ڈâƒ£ جراحات التجميل - Aesthetic Surgery


1.عملية تجميل الأنف
2.عملية حقن الدهون
3.جراحات شد الجسم ( جراحات نحت القوام )




4 . MUMMY MAKEOVER


5.شفط الدهون ونحت الجسم
6.جراحة شد ترهلات الثدي
7.جراحة تصغير الثدي
8.جراحة تكبير الثدي
9.جراحة اصلاح أذن الوطواط
10.جراحة شد الرقبة
11.جراحة شد الوجه
12.عملية التثدي عند الرجال









العنوان: 7 شارع الحجازأمام بنك ال CIB فرع المريلاند ,هليوبوليس,مصر الجديدة , القاهرة .


يمكنكم التواصل معنا علي الرقم التالي : 201033000595+







DR. AHMED S. HWEIDI
- Consultant Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon.
- A staff member at Plastic Surgery Department, Ain Shams University.
- Full member of Egyptian Society of Plastic & Reconstructive Surgeons.
- PHD in Plastic Surgery from the University of Liverpool, United Kingdom.
- Member of the Royal College of Surgeons of England.
- European Board Certified in Plastic, Reconstructive, and Aesthetic Surgery

----------


## islam mamdouh

جميل جدا هذا الكلام

----------

